# Maci, new TD title!



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Today Maci earned her AKC Tracking Dog title! The host club, Fox Valley Dog Training Club, put on a great event with top notch tracklayers, food, fun, and of course great judges. Here are some photos after we finished -- the first one is with the tracklayer and the judges.



















She's a fun girl!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG :congratulations:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. that's awesome. I'll never forget my first AKC TD title.. that one meant the world to me.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations, that's really great, you must be so proud!!:happyboogie:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

YAY!! Congrats!! She's gorgeous


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You must be so proud! Love new titles and ribbons!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job! Gorgeous dog


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!

Great accomplishment!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Sweet!! Congratulations on the TD!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats!! :toasting:


----------

